# what to do?



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok after the whole dally breaking her toe from munch chomping it ordeal i put a pillow case on top of munch's cage to keep tiel toes from being bitten.



today i let the lovebirds out (the 2 species--tiels and lovies--get different out of cage time) while the tiels stayed in their cages.

dally was climbing the side of her cage to get up onto a perch and munch ran down and bit her in toe! different toe same foot!



now it seems she is targetting dally for no reason as she chased dally from the outside of the tiels cage and im a little confused over what to do to stop munch... i mean i only have 2 large rooms in the house the livingroom/kitchen and bedroom. theres no where to lock up 4 cats that 2 dont get along at... so the livingroom the birds arent allowed to be in because of the cats



anyone have any suggestions. im tired of bitten toes and im sure dally is too


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww im sorry. Sunny was bullied by two 2 year old albino cockatiels.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think munch is jealous... same with tweety she was nasty to lucky 
so i just think female birds are just so nasty especially to tiels


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Very intersesting!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

poor dally..seems like munch is so mean.so they all are in a same cage???


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no i got 3 cages. one for both tiels and 2 separate for the 2 lovebirds

i had munch out of the cage and she bit dally through the cage bars again


----------



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd keep Munch well away from Dally. Lovebirds can be quite aggressive unfortunately. 
I would not let Munch be out with or anywhere near Dally where they can't be supervised. 

Is Munch male or female? Is it possible Munch is feeling broody? Could also be the cause of the aggression.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When Munch is out maybe you could put something over Dally's cage to keep Munch at a safe distance, for example an inverted laundry basket.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it was the _side_ of the cage dally was climbing on. munch climbed it too and chomped her toe. how do i put something sturdy and munch proof on all sides of the cage that doesnt interfere with attaching perches and climbing tiels? munch can get under fabric...

this is the tiels cage


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

If you want to do it cheaply get yourself a roll of chicken wire you can put around the cage while the naughty bird is out??


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

munch can get her beak through the gaps

im at a loss of what to do. im at the point at banning munch from out of cage time as she terrorizes everyone. ughhhh and a clip on a lovie is useless theyre very powerful fliers i had them clipped up to 8 feathers and they could still fly so is useless anyways. she can still get to the cage with a clip... so thats not an option either


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

dally..i jus checked out munch's pic n i can picture hm being naughty.like evil thinking in his brain..'dally m cuming for ya'...may be try an cover the cage when munch is out???


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

munch goes under the covers we've tried it before. shes not stupid.... i wish she'd stop as she is the reason they arent allowed out together because the tiels are terrified of her. she is the meanest creature ive ever met i swear.


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

hehehe. he is clever..does he reacts to punishments??? keep in the cage may be?? lol.i can be mean too.hehee.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its not fair to keep her locked up and no she doesnt learn from time outs

i dont know what to do with her


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

i used to use a large double bed duvet cover and tuck it in at the bottom when i had cappy downstairs (because i have 2 little dogs that used to get to her). it was light enough so she had plenty of light and air but nothing could get to her.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well what about the front of the cage? Munch gets her there too and then from the front she gets under the blankets.... weve tried it before


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Perhaps keep Dally on your shoulder while Munch is enjoying his free time??


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally flies off and then munch chases her

theres got to be some solution but i dont know what will work...


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

aw such a naughty little birdie! i kind of get the sheet and fit it on like a sock..i know it sounds funny lol! where the buttons are at the bottom of the sheet (that u usually put your duvet in), fit it over all 4 corners of the cage and pull it down like a sleeve and tuck it in at the bottom. il send some pics tomorrow to show you what i mean


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

but how do you tuck it around the WHOLE cage.... i cant wrap the cage like a present which with munch is what id have to do. that leaves the tiels in darkness but munch cant get in. she can get in if theres any space she doesnt care she goes out of her way to get in

at this point i may as well go with koky's advice about not letting her out


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry im just REALLY stressed lately. the tiels have picked up a bad habit of screaming at 7 am to be let out of their cage and i dont know where they got the habit... so ive not been waking up too well as now im not sleeping well ive worked a lot lately and my knee has been acting up, things on this forum has stressed me out to no end, the lovebirds food dunking and having to change their waters 5+ times a day has been driving me nuts as well and a lot of other stresses going on all at once... im getting a little stressed and depressed from it all. i need a vacation... now munch's toe biting is driving me insane because i cant think of any possible way of stopping it that works for everyone... ive been getting migraines lately too so thats not helping the stress.... i got a lot of people asking for art projects left and right especially since we have a neice on the way next month and they want photos and paintings done for the baby room and baby book and its all getting done free because its family and i cant say no because i'd feel bad. i also have to get over 50 artworks done by next year for another project but i dont know where im going to find the time.... im also antisocial and because of my stress i tend to want to stay at home a lot so i have to hear about how i dont seem to like anyone... i got too much on my plate right now lol sorry bout the rant.. i just dont want anyone to think i dislike them if i snap. its nothing personal im just stressed beyond belief

and the tiels had a nightfright last night too


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

*Big hugs!* Relax hon. Easier said than done, I know. 

I know you don't like the idea of not letting Munch out, but keeping her in her cage is not abuse, it's not cruel, and she will not suffer from it. 

If she can't play nice she can't come out to play.

The screaming in the morning... My birds used to do that. I make sureI change their water and their food RIGHT before lights-out at night. If they scream in the morning, I get up long enough give them a brief squirt from the water bottle WHILE they're screaming, then they're quiet and I go back to bed. If they aren't quiet after that, I cover them. 

Then all I had to do was hold up a hand and they'd stop. Now they don't scream at all. I know a lot of people don't approve of the squirt bottle thing, but it is harmless and effective.

I've seen pics of your cages - they are wonderful with plenty of space and plenty of toys. Munch will be just fine by herself in her cage, and you'll be happier since Dally will keep her toes.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive done the water bottle ive done the cover... they scream while covered and dally thinks its bathtime and they both still scream. food and water are full too but they still scream.

i cant just lock her up. she loves out of cage time. to me its like jail. she can see the others enjoying it and see what she loves around the cage but cant take part. to me thats not right at all for us


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

dont worry we all understand how stressful it can get with injured pets and the stress of everyday life 
i also know how u feel about not letting her out. we will figure something out so that doesnt have to happen. im also having problems with my 2. introducing them was easy now its getting them to like eachother! lol. all the stress is worth it in the end. hope your knee gets better soon


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

someone on talk parrots said window screen

so i am combining that with your idea calex  the cloth window screen


----------



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

I've just remembered something! I had a conure years ago that used to throw EVERYTHING she could out of her cage.. seeds, fruit, veg, everything. She'd push it between the bars and out the cage. Little bugger. So what we did was we cut some acrylic (perspex?) sheets to size and put them around her food dish, made holes in them and cable tied them to the outside of her cage around the food. She could still climb around but it meant that whatever she tried to chuck stayed in!

Would it be worth trying that? Your tiels would still be able to climb on the inside but Munch wouldn't be able to climb on the outside. This means though that your tiels wouldn't be able to climb on the outside either.. sorry, just trying to think of something that might be helpful to you and your birds


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe a scary stuffed toy so munch wont go near it ? dunno what scary stuffed toy there is ?


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

so sorry dally..m sure everythinss jus gons be ok..we wana help you.i like Iperry's idea too..is munch scared of anythin??? m soory i havent read everythin..any other room dally can go???


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

The plexiglass would probably work, but you could probably put Dally in a small cage in the bathroom while Munch is out. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

plexiglass wont work because of perches


we are going with the screen idea  well we go clear plastic drop screen for now because the dollarstore is sold out of window screen. so its just while the lovies are out. we are cutting holes where the doors are for ventilation though


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

It's strange that munch only seems to target Dally... If nothing else works you could maybe try putting a harness on Munch during her out of cage time, then have her hang out with you. That way she still gets to be out and about and stretch her wings, but Dally is safe.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

dang.. maybe some plexi glass sheets (that you can slide on the outside of the cage) while munch is out? and dally can still climb safely


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Have you tried conditioning her to avoid Dally's cage? 
Let Munch out, and the instant she goes to Dally's cage, immediately lock her up again for at least an hour. Rinse and repeat until she catches on and learns to avoid the forbidden cage.

Lovebirds are smart little guys, she would likely figure it out eventually.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well we tried the idea and it failed. i resorted to a squirt bottle each time they climb down the sides. top of cage they can stay but sides are a no no as they terrorize the tiels.

how it failed: they flew and landed on the only gap in the plastic...


the water bottle is working. for munch at least. shes learning fast. mango isnt making the connection as fast.


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

could you not build a foldable frame to slot around the tiels cage for when munch is out bit like a rabbit run ? that way you can fold it and store it when your not using it and its easier enough to just slot around the cage , leaving a gap between your cage and the chicken wire then that way munch can't possibly get to the cage


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

too expensive and too large. 

the water bottle is working so far


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

at least the water is working for now  munch looks so cute as well !


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hopefully it stays working. she hates the water bottle lol
thats the trick. she looks cute and gets away with anything...


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

The water bottle is a great trainer...I keep a couple handy in the house for the dogs and cats. As soon as I touch it, they stop what they were doing.


----------



## everdusk (Jun 1, 2011)

This idea is one we used to keep seeds in the cage, but it works well as bite deterrent! Go to the dollar store and get those rectangular table thingies.. brain fart... you know, the plastic things you put on your dinner table that you put your plate on? Cut a hole in the middle top and use twist ties to tie it on. It will hang loosely but cover the bars. We get the semi-transparent ones.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would need a lot
thats an idea i may be able to use if the squirt bottle stops working

placemats by the way


----------

